# Non-Scaped 20G



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

This is the result of 9 months of learning the hard way what to do and what not to do when starting out with your very first planted tank!

As a result it's a mess of plants with no real attempt at aquascaping... Maybe I'll try something pretty in my 10G tank.

So after many posts about this tank, I thought I'd actually post pictures of it for comments. 

*Current plants are:*

Water Wisteria
Alternanthera roseata
Java Fern
Rose Sword
Some Cryptocorynes (can't remember specific names)
Frogbit
And a "frilly" plant whose name I cant remember either...

*Fish are:*

Neon Tetra's
Dwarf Gourami's
SAE
Kuhli Loaches

Lighting is a combo of natural daylight from a window and 7 hours of T5HO, substrate is eco-complete and I dose daily with API CO2 booster and weekly with Flourish. I had a DIY CO2 setup, but removed it recently as it was cluttering the tank and I don't think it was really doing much beyond providing another surface for algae to grow on. So far no change since it's been gone.

I do weekly water changes and testing, so far all readings are stable... I have had readings of 0.25 ppm for ammonia the last few days though, I think it was the result of clogged/dirty filter floss I forgot about for a couple of weeks.... Oops!

It's been removed, the filter was cleaned and immediate water changes were performed... So far, everyone is still happy and alive!!

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I think if you let it grow out a bit and maybe grow things a little more dense that could be quite an attractive tank.


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

+1 on letting it grow some more. We think it has great potential, just needs a little more thickening up on the left side.


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, I am planning on letting it grow as much as possible before trimming... That was one of my many mistakes at the very beginning, I started trimming too early before I had any plant mass.

The Water wisteria is coming along nicely and the grassy plants are propagating like crazy via runners everywhere!

The alternans was an original that I hacked down to barely a nub, it has recovered beautifully now and is almost grown back to its original size.

The driftwood side of the tank is where I would like to have the densest growth to act as a refuge for the fish. I'd like the non-driftwood side to be a bit more open to see the tetra's schooling.

All tank inhabitants seem happier with somewhere to go that is shaded, especially the Kuhli Loaches... They actually come out during the day now!

Joel


----------

